# One Step Sparring Techniques



## Yeti (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anyone have a list of the ITF one-step sparring techniques required for each belt rank?  Alternatively, if anyone could point me to a source on the web, Id greatly appreciate it.  

Taekwon!


----------



## aplonis (Jan 30, 2006)

I never heard of an "official set" of one-step sparing techniques. In our org we lay awake nights to make up our own...then steal all we can from one another. The GM and BB's only intervene when one set or another look to be wholly impractical. 

It's like the GM walks up and asks, "Okay, so you hit him in the head twice already. No need for a third. He's already fallen down by now." Alternately, he might ask, "If the first two failed, why go for a third?" That sort of criteria.

He got me for following up an upward elbow strike with a downward backfist. Same reasoning. If my elbow connected, the face won't be there anymore.

Anything goes, but it's gotta work. I like to toss in a few things left over from when I used to take Hakko Ryu Jujutsu. If it works, our GM is okay with it wherever it came from. Only the 22 basics and forms are pure TKD so far as I have yet observed with all the rest being widely eclectic. I like it that way.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 30, 2006)

I know there are some organizations that have predetermined sets - one of my students who moved to Denver from England learned all types of step-sparring (3 step, 2 step, 1 step, semi-free, model, and prearranged) as predetermined sets and doesn't know the rules, just the sets - but we do it the same way Aplonis does:  make them up and try them.  

Generally, it is suggested that step-sparring demonstrate:

- focus appropriate to the student's rank
- use of rank-level techniques (from line drills and patterns)
- demonstrate knowledge of appropriate targets and tools


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jan 31, 2006)

There are no official ITF step sparring techniques required for rank testing.  Your tester/instructor decides this himself, or the group WITHIN the ITF that you belong to.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Yeti (Jan 31, 2006)

Damian Mavis said:
			
		

> There are no official ITF step sparring techniques required for rank testing. Your tester/instructor decides this himself, or the group WITHIN the ITF that you belong to.


 
Well I guess that explains why I've never come across the same set of one-steps more than once. I've been to 4 schools in my time - 2 ITF and 2 WTF and they've all been different.  I've learned a great deal though so I'm not complaining. Just curious.

Thanks to all.
Taekwon!


----------



## kwang gae (Feb 1, 2006)

We create/steal them too, which brings me to my point... anybody want to post their favorite 1/2/3 step sparring sets?

I'll start with a two step I like, attacker steps out with a right punch, defender steps in and to the right executing a left outer forearm block and a simultaneous kidney punch with the right hand. Step in with the left foot and left elbow to the attackers face.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 1, 2006)

We all either borrow(steal) or make up are.
Terry

One we do is a right punch coming at you- we step into a backstance, scoop block, palm strike to the face step back with feet together, grab punch hand pull opponet in while stepping out with the elbow to the side of the face, usaully the temple to be exact.
terry


----------



## Yeti (Feb 2, 2006)

A couple of my favorites are...

Both start with the Attacker stepping in with a right punch -

1. Jump out to the left in a horse stance so you're perpendicular to the punch and throw a left palm strike to break the attacker's elbow (or at least clear the arm). Follow with two rapid strikes to the ribs.


2. Jump in and to the left, execute a double knife hand block to the inside of the attacker's arm. Grab the wrist with the left hand and while pulling in with the left, deliver an elbow strike to the face with the right.


----------



## im not bob (Feb 3, 2006)

hey have you tried www.corkitf.ie  it ust have them


----------

